# Pumpkin



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Well I am a FAN! I know I have seen this posted as a suggestion for loose stools in other threads but couldn't find them now of course lol....but Misty had really really loose stools since early this morning and I found one can of pumpkin in the cupboard so I used like a teaspon at breakfast and lunch and she just pooped now and her stool looks GREAT other than the bright orange coloring lol but I will live with a "off color" better than loose !

thanks all for posting the pumpkin tip


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad to know it worked for you. My troops rarely have loose stools, but it might not be a terrible idea to keep a can on hand just in case.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

that's cause it's from the patch family. LOL


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Pumpkin works well if your dog is constipated also. After Cooper had his teeth cleaned while under anesthesia, he was very constipated. I asked on the forum what would work and received the pumpkin answer. After a couple of teaspoons, he was back to his old pooping self.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Haha Dave  

Wonder how it can work for both.........


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

We've used pumpkin for both of those issues with Tucker with great success. I always have a can or two in the pantry.


----------

